# Burning tongue



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

Tounge has scalloped shape and dry mouth causing cavities is this from hormone replacement ?!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your labs are still hypo based on your Feb lab results. Being hypo can cause the symptoms you describe


----------



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

New doctor shopping soon


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Typical signs of Hypothyroidism.

Chew sugar free gum if you can.

It will help with dry mouth which is what causes your dental problems.


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

I had both of these symptoms when hypo before surgery. I actually just mentioned this scalloped tongue on another post in "introductions."


----------



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm suffering from insomnia and have been now for years this is adding to problems I just want to be done with the dryness is causing me to have cavities 5 in a 6 month time frame it's ridiculous I want to end this I just want to be able to sleep it's the biggest problem I have it's a living hell


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Are you seeing a new dentist or one you have had?

I was told I had alot of cavities once by a new dentist and filled 6 leaving 5 for next time. I never had those 5 done and 30 years later have had only 1.

I have dry mouth - always have a bottle of water w me.


----------



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

Same dentist


----------



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

Same dentist that broke off a file that's still in my one and only root canal he said I needed


----------



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

Could this indicate zinc deficiency I read that causes burning mouth syndrome


----------

